# New here, New to G, Not so new to Model Trains



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi there. I have just purchased a used and a little modified LGB 2020 0-4-0. Cute fella that I want to run on a garden rail...one day.
Already found the manual here, thanks for posting that.
My 'N'ormal trains are N scale so this is quite a leap to G.

I have found that my little 2020 has some parts missing, like the rear lamp and the whistle, will have to find somewhere in the US to get parts. Any pointers there would be great. The front (modified) coupler is damaged in shipping but the seller is sending me a new one. God guy 
Looking forward to this forum, looks like fun and a lot of knowledge here.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Hey @ **man7sell* I second the "welcomes" You're in the right place for information & G-scale fun... I was new and in your shoes a month or so ago.

Perry


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, welcome to MLS! Model railroading in the garden is _definitely_ different than small scale running indoors! (You're gonna _love_ it!







)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome! 

The whistles and a few other details are a bit fragile, but the drives are the best you can get. I'll look, but I don't think I have any left that weren't broken when I got them. 

Best bet for a direct replacement is probably to search fleabay under 'parts', 'details', 'whistle', light etc. in the G-Scale category, and be patient, they do turn up from time to time.... occasionally there will be inexpensive ones, too! 

2nd choice would be find something in a usable US style from Ozark Miniatures.... 

Or just plug the holes and run it?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Contact Train-Li for the parts. 
LAO


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the responses and the welcome. 
I might try building some brass replacements, and lookout for the rear lamp replacement. Anyone play with LEDs for lighting? Seams like that would be run.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

LEDS? Don't run trains without them.

I'd second Ozark Miniatures or scratch building the missing parts. With a picture and a little cleverness, you can make up about anything. You'll find it's lots easier in G than in N.


http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/default.asp


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS, I think you will find that most here started in the smaller scales.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It is the place to get your questions answered from a lot of knowledgeable folks. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 28 Jan 2011 05:36 PM 
....
I'd second Ozark Miniatures or scratch building the missing parts. With a picture and a little cleverness, you can make up about anything. You'll find it's lots easier in G than in N.....

He just got here, only made 2 posts, and already we're trying to turn him to the dark side? Gotta be some sort of record! lol!


Kitbashing is both addictive and contagious! (but at least it isn't fattening?)


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, if we wanted him to see the "light", someone would mention live steam or getting a ruby. Welcome man7sell, what do we call you? 7?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li a sponsor here does have the plastic lens and the gold and silver rims for LGB lights. 

In fact, they have most of the 2020 parts on hand, call them at 508-529-9166 and they have Saturday hours.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 28 Jan 2011 11:19 PM 
Yeah, if we wanted him to see the "light", someone would mention live steam or getting a ruby. 
Ever kitbash a Ruby? Did two, and a Mamod as well... wonder where they are today? Thread drift?.... What's that?

Anyway, I DID look. The recyclable Stainz parts here are getting low. No whistle, or I'd have sent it free. The only headlight I have is for a 2017 (US kerosene style). I have some metal plates for Kadee coupler conversion, a couple of the little plows that go under the chassis, and sandbox lids, but that's about it. Maybe it's time I do another conversion, lol!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Converting him to the dark side? na... I didn't say anything about running it on batteries. yet.


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

Conversion to the dark side? Well maybe, live steam is something I've been thinking about, nearly bought a Ruby. Anyway, just love trains of any size. I have 2 main N scale layouts, one in the garage that is 2 level, and one that is a Christmas layout that sits on our baby grand piano called the Piano Top Rail Road (PTRR) click to see video 
We are hunting for a piece of land around here and my plan is to have a train building for my layouts and the start and end of a garden layout. I can see it crossing a stream and going through the trees.... Someday 

Got to figure out how to do the signature.

Capt. Paul


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

Just downloaded the Ozark Catalogue. Some very interesting stuff there


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Looked at your siggy pic. Since that 2020 already has an "American" bell and stack from a 2017, and custom buffers, you might want tol look into an American style whistle. If you want to mount it on the roof, the lever should point straight out. Similar to TD-33 http://www.tracksidedetails.com/parts1-50/page5.html

Or I would trade you your bell for a 2020 German style one


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

Posted By Mik on 29 Jan 2011 09:12 AM 
Looked at your siggy pic. Since that 2020 already has an "American" bell and stack from a 2017, and custom buffers, you might want tol look into an American style whistle. If you want to mount it on the roof, the lever should point straight out. Similar to TD-33 http://www.tracksidedetails.com/parts1-50/page5.html

Or I would trade you your bell for a 2020 German style one  


That's a great link thanks, I love brass (Have an HOn30 0-4-0) can be seen at here, scroll down to Paul Mansell (me) 
With all those parts available, a custom is in order.
So what's the german bell look like?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By man7sell on 29 Jan 2011 09:45 AM 

So what's the german bell look like? 

For lack of a better description--- an upside-down teacup
http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-G-SCALE-STAINZ-BELL-GOLD-ONE-1-NEW-/320537953275


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

If I change the bell, I think I will install a brass one. If so I'll let you know


----------

